# Snake Trap



## herptrader (Oct 14, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-14-2009
*Source:* ABC TV New Inventors

snakesafe_large
Snake Safe

The Snake Safe combines a snake attractant, a smooth spiralling passageway to absorb the length of a snake into a small area, and a trigger and door assembly designed to be actuated by the unique form of locomotion employed by snakes. More >

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Oct 14, 2009)

So what do you reckon about this device? ...it nearly won!

My worry is that people would set it up and forget about it leading to snake starvation and death.. also the attractant was rodent/mammal specific.

This might be a more useful link: New Inventors: Snake Safe


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 14, 2009)

I saw it and thought ..at least it is a safe non invasive trap ...and in his clip he had tongs ,so if this trap prevents the use of tongs by catchers, its another bonus ....
but in all truth, it would be a pot luck situation ...still if it puts someones mind at ease by having that in their home ,instead of reaching for the shovel or gun ,then it cant hurt ...but its not better then calling a snake catcher ...IMO ...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 14, 2009)

What concerns me if the disposal of the animal in the trap........


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 15, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> What concerns me if the disposal of the animal in the trap........


 I think they were aiming it at either being used by an actual snake catcher or if used by the general public ,that a snake catcher will be the one to pick it up and be taking the snake away ....otherwise thats a good point cause if you havent got a clue about snakes or you make the wrong ID you could be in a spot of trouble or end up with somebody that was to scared to open the trap up ..or worse easy for the snake killers to do away with them ...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 15, 2009)

Also there could be legal implications regarding the trapping of Australian Native Fauna by unauthorised persons, correct me if I am wrong but I think you need the correct permit before you can set up traps to capture wildlife

The Snake Trap could be a useful tool if set up and maintained by a licenced "snake trapper" , ie,

the person setting the trap up must be responsible for the removal of the animal and the trap


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 15, 2009)

sounds like a great idea for when a pet snake escapes,...!!!


----------



## xycom (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it would be a useful tool in the right hands for the right job. If the price is high enough then hopefully the general public will stay away from these and leave it to those who are experienced in relocating snakes. Those who know where an appropriate release site would be for an animal and wouldn't put a shovel to it..

This dude is not the first person to come up with a snake trap

Per


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 15, 2009)

That idea actually looks ok,BUT what if their was a 12feet Olive,or even a 8feet carpet,do they come in bigger sizes for the bigger snakes or are they just meant for the smaller ones..MARK


----------



## MarcAtterton (Oct 15, 2009)

Gday guys.. if you guys did see the show then you would have mostly likely seen nancy our olive python,, she was used for the snake in the segment, i am not the inventor of the snake trap but did get a chance to meet the inventor and speak to him about the trap, this is to be used only by licensed snake catchers or wateva u may call them, they will not be sold to any member of the public at all,, the inventor was a really nice bloke and had a real love of snakes,, i also asked him about the size restrictions as this trap only holds a snake to the length of 2.5m, he said as it is only in its initial stages of development he didnt have anything bigger but he will be making a larger and more sturdy trap.. cheers

Marc


----------



## JasonL (Oct 15, 2009)

There's a use for used rat bedding at least


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 15, 2009)

JasonL said:


> There's a use for used rat bedding at least


 BAHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAAA ..... LOVE IT :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
that made my afternoon Jason


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 15, 2011)

*Good idea but....*

I think the trap would work well if used by a licenced catcher in the right situation but unfortunately they are being sold to the public. If they were only being sold to professionals I would be okay with them. In NSW (where the business that sells these traps is located) it is against the law for a unlicenced person to use the trap (National Parks & Wildlife Act 1974 s98) and I think all to often it will be set and forget or put it the pool of freezer to dispose of the contents.

I have been to several rescues where the traps have been used and so far they have only caught lizards. One time there were 2 browns mating on top of it. The trap may be able to catch snakes but it also attracts them.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like a good idea but what stops the home owner killing the snake before the catcher is called to remove the trap


----------



## cagey (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> sounds like a great idea for when a pet snake escapes,...!!!



that sounds a good idea.....


----------

